# Army vs. Navy vs. Air Force: Advantages and Disadvantages



## Big Bad Bear (16 Feb 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

I would like to start a discussion/debate of the military branches aforementioned.

How hard is it to enter occupations in each branch?

How long and/or complex/technical is the training (generally) in those branches?

What is the working atmosphere of each branch? Lax? Stressful? Rushed? Insane?

How much time is spent away from family/friends on deployment in each branch?

What personal, material rewards and opportunities are available in each branch?

Why do you think the branch(es) you've sided is/are the best? 

I do realize that the answers to the above questions vary greatly on chosen occupation however I am searching for answers relating to each branch in addition to respective and unique advantages and disadvantages of each branch. Merci en avance!

Regards,

BBB


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Feb 2013)

Your questions are too broad and the experiences of different people based on service, trade, location, unit, personal preferences, etc., all vary too much for any useful comparisons. Research the individual trades that interest you.


----------



## Big Bad Bear (16 Feb 2013)

I suppose that'd be the best option. I was interested in reading some first-hand points of view and opinions of different servicemen and women.

Regards,

BBB


----------



## cupper (16 Feb 2013)

Is there a purpose or direction where this is heading?

Each branch has it's own unique situations, environments and so forth. And the trades within each are further unique. The trades that cross branches complicate that discussion because what may be simple for a static land unit could be fraught with difficulties for a deployed naval unit.

So you need to be more specific as to the goal you are trying to achieve with this topic before any real worthwhile discussion can be carried out.

And for the most part a lot of what you may be looking for has already been covered in previous posts, it's a matter of searching it out. The fact that it isn't packaged in one convenient thread is unfortunate, but like life, you can't always get what you want handed to you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2013)

You're not making sense. Tell us, Reader's Digest version, what it is you're looking for specifically.


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

Pfft. Why pick one? Split the difference and be the door gunner on a Sea King.


----------



## Big Bad Bear (16 Feb 2013)

I want nothing that can't be researched by myself. I must work on reducing my shortsightedness. I apologize. It appears that there is no use for the thread.

Regards,

BBB


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Feb 2013)

You are asking us to throw darts while blind folded at a massive dart board that may or may not exist.  

Narrow down your strengths, weaknesses, interests, hobbies etc. and you'll probably get better results.


----------



## Zoomie (17 Feb 2013)

Door gunner on Sea King is AESOP or ACSO.  Was that the question?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2013)

When in doubt, use a shotgun.

You're bound to hit something :


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2013)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Door gunner on Sea King is AESOP or ACSO.



I know. It was a joke.

I can't even drag my knuckles around here without someone calling me on not wearing gloves. Tough crowd.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I know. It was a joke.
> 
> I can't even drag my knuckles around here without someone calling me on not wearing gloves. Tough crowd.



You'll have to get some good army type gloves then. The ones with armoured fingers tha resist abrasion.

Not those sissy nomex evening wear gloves the zoomies use.

You know, the ones they wear when waving to the crowd, saying "look at my cool, skin tight, fire resistant gloves! You can only get these if you're a jet pilot" ;D


----------



## Sf2 (17 Feb 2013)

Mine are full of holes, and I can't get new ones because the Flight Surgeons and MP's depleted the stock  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Feb 2013)

Big Bad Bear said:
			
		

> I suppose that'd be the best option. I was interested in reading some first-hand points of view and opinions of different servicemen and women.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BBB



Which are already found throughout the varies boards on the forum.     *Search*


----------



## Zoomie (17 Feb 2013)

I'll gladly exchange a pair of my brown leather gloves for the CTS hatch gloves. 

Oh BTW in an attempt to add to the topic, here is my two words that sum up RCAF life: 

Crew rest


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Feb 2013)

We could keep this bad boy going, and just name off all the stereotypes. 

Army - you actually work for a living and can look yourself in the mirror every night.

Navy - you work for a living, but you're too drunk to look into the tiny 2" x 3" mirror that you have crammed into your bunk space at night.

Air Force - you don't need to work, and because of your sheer awesomeness, have no problems looking at yourself in the mirror every night.


----------

